

The “Restaurant Wine” Pricing Model & Why We Doubled Subscription Prices at Ryze - adrianscott
http://www.adrianscott.org/the-restaurant-wine-pricing-model-and-why-we

======
tantrix
Interesting! As an aside, did you have any feeling about $9.95 v $10?

~~~
adrianscott
Thanks! We started out w/ $9.95, which I personally preferred... At some point
we moved to $10, but didn't really A/B test back then like I am more into
these days. My expectation is that $9.95 was a better match for our
offering/branding etc. I think the $0.05 difference is large psychologically,
especially for a monthly subscription. We also had many subscribers supporting
the site more for social benefits than purely business value, so I think
that'd be consistent with that as well.

------
waynelambright
a few years back I increased my pricing from $15 a year to $140 at
ImageDeposit.com, I never looked back. Happier people and more revenue.
Celebrating 10 years this month.

